# Knicks snub Magic Johnson



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The next time Magic Johnson asks the Knicks for a seat along celebrity row, he first may want to ask Isiah Thomas for his forgiveness. The Daily News has learned that Johnson's request for comp tickets to a Knicks game last month was rejected due in part to his criticism of Thomas, the team's former president and head coach, who remains close to Garden chairman James Dolan.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...1/06/2010-01-06_knicks_shunned_magic_act.html

Damn, talk about holding grudges.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

God, how I loathe Dolan...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm gonna side with dolan on this one ...he has no special obligation to magic , Johnson is a laker great not a knick great who was critical of a member of the knicks in a way i personally find pretty low .

you know a man for over 10 years, basically the best of friends , kissing him on TV and such , you hear rumors that he said something about you and you never even ask him about it, he fought for you to be in the nba all star game later that year so its not like he wrote you off.

basically to air your dirty laundry you use a book over 15 years after the supposed act you are speaking of....from dolan's perspective this is easy, he could could grant someone a special right that he probably doesn't even like or he can look loyal to his friend and say no.

if this were pat ewing clyde frazier or even allan houston , i could see Dolan giving out a ticket in spite of it ...but magic ?

he doesn't owe magic anthing and Johnson's book is basically just another rock hurled that makes the knicks (meaning Dolan) look bad.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree 100%. Magic was classless as hell with the whole book situation.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's still ridiculously petty - and entirely in keeping with Dolan's general douchebaggery


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

But couldn't he just buy his own ticket and sit anyway?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I agree 100%. Magic was classless as hell with the whole book situation.


Umm...Thomas was a huge d-bag to Magic when he was dealing with being HIV-positive. **** Isiah. He deserves what he got.

"No, you were mean to my friend!"? Well you're friend was a complete a-hole that was also God-awful at his management job and ruined your team. Way to go.

Magic was one of two guys that saved the NBA. Give him a damn ticket.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What's weird is Dolan's bizarre allegiance to Isiah..he didn't even want to fire him until it just got ridiculous. He's not a Knicks legend..not from New York..I don't get it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Umm...Thomas was a huge d-bag to Magic when he was dealing with being HIV-positive. **** Isiah. He deserves what he got.


So what about Isiah campaigning for Magic to play in the 1992 All-Star game? That counts for nothing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope, Magic is in the wrong to me, for how he did Isiah.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Umm...Thomas was a huge d-bag to Magic when he was dealing with being HIV-positive. **** Isiah. He deserves what he got.
> 
> "No, you were mean to my friend!"? Well you're friend was a complete a-hole that was also God-awful at his management job and ruined your team. Way to go.
> 
> Magic was one of two guys that saved the NBA. Give him a damn ticket.



magic wouldnt have been at the all star game if it weren't for isiah. 

plus everything that grinch just wrote as well.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I can see where Dolan is coming from. 

Example time, let's pretend the late Bobby Fischer had wanted to attend a top chess game. The person who his agency contacted about tickets turns out to be a female Jew, should she forget everything he spewed just because he is a legend in the game? .. 

Yeah, I didn't think so. Magic offended Thomas and that in turn offended Dolan, he should deal with the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :raised_ey


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Magic Johnson change the league in a big way....but was on his way to be written-off and forgotten about when he got HIV. 
The fans and league was feeling sympathy for Magic Johnson wife more than him. 
Isiah went all out for Magic Johnson to be in that All-Star Game.....he made the Lakers owner, president, G.M., coach, and players look real bad for not standing-up to represent Magic Johnson. 

Dolan made the right choice.....u dont diss your homeboy

Which lead to Magic Johnson being apart of the "Dream Team"...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Then Magic turns around and politics for Isiah not to be added on the Dream Team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All-Star said:


> ^ :raised_ey


:laugh: 

I was trying to cause outrage. But it seems all those who lose their handle over everything aren't around these actual debates. 


_Trudges back off to EBB_


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Krstic All-Star said:


> It's still ridiculously petty - and entirely in keeping with Dolan's general douchebaggery


loyalty isn't a quality i find petty...you may say dolan's loyalty is misplaced , but its a commonly known fact that thomas and dolan are friends ...its actually one of the rare times dolan looks good to me.

magic has got a quite a bit of dough, so its not like he needed free tickets ...no one kept him from watching the game , they just didn't give him free tickets to do so.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> loyalty isn't a quality i find petty...you may say dolan's loyalty is misplaced , but its a commonly known fact that thomas and dolan are friends ...its actually one of the rare times dolan looks good to me.
> 
> magic has got a quite a bit of dough, so its not like he needed free tickets ...no one kept him from watching the game , they just didn't give him free tickets to do so.


Even if it was born of loyalty, it's very petty to decline a courtesy like this. 

And I find Dolan's loyalty to Thomas particularly galling, when he should damn well have given it to, say, Anuche Browne Sanders.


----------

